# We have our chihuahuas back thank you



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

WE DID IT 
WE GOT THEM BACK!!!!   

Thanks to this amazing Facebook campaign and all your tireless efforts, we're pleased to say that a few seconds ago the dogs were returned to us. We cannot thank you all enough for all you've done, and we'll post more a bit later on. For now we're just glad the family's back together and we...'re enjoying the moment!

Warm regards,

Andrew and Sarah

Excuse the picture ive been crying all day
Dogs are ok, 
We cannot say to much about how we got them back but down to the police
They have just had a chicken dinner
IM SO HAPPY


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im so very happy, i put them up on another forum last night for you 

WELL DONE!

do they look ok?

whats going to happen to the peopel who took them?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bet you are! So glad for you. xxxxx


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

im so pleased for you!!!!!!!!
I hope those people learn their lesson!!!
Those babies are so lucky to have you back x


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you
We cannot say too much about how we got them back
They look ok
Chloe is on my knee as i type having cuddles
I LOVE MY DOGS SO MUCH and i will do anything for them

Its been the worst 10 days of my life and i want to thank everyone for your support xx


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Brilliant Great news SO pleased for you


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations, I am really pleased for you and your family.
I have just printed of some posters to start putting around my area for you but I am pleased you will not need that now.

You have put so much effort and determination in to getting them back and with the help I have seen people give you I am not surprised this one turned out all good 
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

brilliant, now get that garage door done up like fort knox!:lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Thats brilliant I'm so happy there home :flrt::no1:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Absolutely brilliantt :flrt::flrt:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Brilliant absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarah thats fantastic news hun :no1:

so glad you have your babies back home safe :flrt::flrt:


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> brilliant, now get that garage door done up like fort knocks!:lol2:


Dont you worry it has an alarm on and 3 pad locks
They are not going back in there

We are moving house next month also no where near walsall


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

So pleased you've got them back.... bet they're glad to be home too!! :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I bet they went mad when they saw you too :lol2:


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww they look so happy to be back with you! Congrats, this doesn't happen very often at all!


----------



## naomij (May 6, 2009)

lovely news xxxxxxxxxx so so pleased to read this


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

That's the BEST news !!!!


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im sooooo happy to read this :2thumb: Evan more so to hear they are well. Bet you cant wait to move and put this all behind you. Hope those that took them get whats coming to them :devil:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Fantastic news.. so pleased for you x


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Amazing ending!!
So really really really really really really pleased for you!!!
:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank God!!!!!! A happy ending for once!!

The looks on their faces, they look like they are seriously happy to be home. Their eyes sayit all, the contentment and relaxed look of 'We're home! We thought we'd never see home again!' 


Really am sooo pleased for you.


----------



## diesel's mum (Sep 22, 2008)

Fantastic News, so happy for you and your family. 
I have emailed Doglost to advise of the happy reunion.


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Fantastic news back where thay belong : victory:


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

So pleased for you...
Love my dogs to bits and can't begin to imagine what you must have gone through.
I'm all choked up with tears of joy just reading that they're back home!!!!
:flrt:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Fantastic news:flrt:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm just sooooooooooo happy for you all 

It just shows, you can have a happy ending. You didn't give up, you did absolutely everything to get your babies back, and it worked!!

Now make sure you get a good night's sleep :lol2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm dead pleased for you, brill


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

absolutly fantastic news I am over the moon for you :2thumb:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww so pleased for you! I was regularly checking your threads for updates! I thought it would be impossible to not get them back after everything you did to spread the news about them!

Sooo happy for you!!! :2thumb:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Brilliant news! It's actually brought a tear to my eye :blush: I'm pleased that your family is complete once more :2thumb:

Jo


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow what a perfect ending! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

so pleased for you!!!!!

i bet your sooo happy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm absolutely delighted for you all and the dogs of course!

never under-estimate the power of the W.W.W. eh??


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Fantastic news.. Really fantastic...:2thumb:


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so happy for you to have them back where they belong, its fantastic news


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

im soooo pleased for u!
cant imagine how awful it was.
x


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Fantastic news, I'm really pleased this has such a happy ending.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent news Sarah, so pleased for you.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm delighted for you. Just goes to show what the wrath of all dog lovers across the net can do eh? I bet the thieves were panicking when they saw them plastered all over the internet, papers etc etc and made them too hot to handle.
Will you ever be able to tell us how it happened, where they were and how you got them back?


----------



## *lisa* (Nov 4, 2008)

wow, how amazing for you to have them back home.
so pleased for you and your family.:2thumb:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

THATS FAB! SOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you!

i know how it feels having a dog stolen , i had my westie pup stolen but we got him back too. was the worst 3days ever!

xx


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What a fantastic ending! I don't usually get upset over other people's animals, but was so close to tears following your story, now I'm beaming like a looney!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW!!!! I'm really pleased for you


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you xx


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic news, well done to you and everyone else that helped. I can't imagine how relieved you are. The dogs look happy to be home at last.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Just posted in the other thread because I hadn't seen this one but, WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!

So happy for you, like everyone else on here my heart has gone out to you so much the last couple of weeks, & for your story to have a happy ending is just brilliant!! :2thumb:


----------



## chelseanlee (Feb 9, 2009)

glad to hear the good news. sooooooo happy for you. 

xxx


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Whoop!


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

it's been said a thousand times already, but i'm so happy for you. evil theivey people...:devil:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I'm delighted for you. Just goes to show what the wrath of all dog lovers across the net can do eh? I bet the thieves were panicking when they saw them plastered all over the internet, papers etc etc and made them too hot to handle.
> Will you ever be able to tell us how it happened, where they were and how you got them back?


 
I'd love to know aswell. But think at the moment it's all, keep it quite till Police have actually done their bit and not wanting to jepidise the police investigation.
I hope they get whats coming to them. 

When we had Molly, our GSD stolen, was only 2 days and it was the worst 2 days. But the big issue seller who had stolen her ended up in Intensive Care. Was nothing to do with me as I happened to have a Police Officer at my house when someone at the station had made the mistake of saying 'It's just a dog love, what are you screaming about?' So after my Histerical rant, they sent a woman officer round to 'Calm me down' and she was here when my neighbours younger son brought her back as he had seen her with the big issue seller and found out were he lived and went round with his big brothers. My neighbours son was doing an animal care course and I had given him a few hundred quids worth of books to help with his studies aswell as a big reward.


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Thats brilliant!! Im so glad they're home!! 

I cant imagine what you've gone through. I bet they're all happy to be back!!!


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

If I can tell you I will

I cannot thank you all enough, you have all been such great support to me
my chihuahuas are my kids, yes I have the odd litter but follow the kennel club rules and everything is done properly

thank you once again my kids are home xxxx

I think everyone is so suprised I got them back, I hope this gives other people who have lost or had their dogs stolen hope xxx
I worked so hard spreading awareness and it paid off 

My animals mean the world to me


----------

